# Conchfish/Whipray Prop Help, MFS50



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The guy that bought my ‘04 Pro put a 50hp tohatsu and ran the 16p SCB3. I would venture to say that would be close to yours


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I can attest to inconsistency with PowerTech but that wouldn’t stop me from ordering another one. I’m considering a 16p SCB for a seasonal setup and I run the 60 MFS.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

What is the general thought on the "semi-cleaver" props vs. "general purpose" props for a non-tunnel, flat-bottom skiff with a slightly raised motor?

Just using Powertech as an example, the SCB is advertised as a semi-cleaver:











And the REB is advertised as general purpose:









The REB looks more like the factory prop (which isn't much of a surprise), but I'm guessing I might want more of the cleaver style since I should be in a fairly light skiff? I've always just run whatever prop came with the motor, so I have very little experience playing around with this. When mounted about the same height, my old Yamaha 30 with a factory prop would blow out a little in turns. That motor put the prop about 4 inches closer to the transom though, so I'm sure the water level was a touch lower (as if the motor were mounted just slightly higher).

Opinions? By most standards, the skiff is built light. I'm guessing hull weight around 350# (true hull weight, not marketing-material hull weight), and will generally be loaded light -- 2 people, no livewell, etc.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I am building a beryllium with a tohatsu 60 and plan to run the SCB3 15 pitch. It's what a few people I have spoken with recommend. I'll probably buy a solas amita 3 11 15 pitch for break in then get a SCB3 once I know numbers. Your boat is lighter than a whipray and has a larger running pad; so, a 16 pitch is probably best.


----------

